# Puppy feeding



## Warden (Dec 11, 2007)

How often and how much should you feed a 10 week old lab? And how should the feeding schedule change as a
the dog ages?


----------



## slough (Oct 12, 2003)

You'll see a lot of different opinions on this. Some say leave the food out all day, some say 3 times a day, some 2, some 1. Probably no single way to do it right. I fed mine at about 6 AM and 6 PM. Most of the guys I know feed twice a day (none of us are dog experts) and my vet said that is fine. Seemed to work fine for me. I still do this at 8 months. Not really planning on changing but we'll see.


----------



## Guest (Sep 19, 2010)

Until they are 4 months old I feed 3 times a day. 6am, 12pm, and 6pm. After that I feed 2 times a day for dogs 4-12 months old. After that I feed once a day in the evening. I train in the AM and PM so I don't want the dogs running with a full stomach for fear of torsion.


----------

